# The Weird and Wonderful World of Seiko



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

It's no secret that I am a huge fan of Seiko. There are many fans here too...Domo is a huge fan *LOL*
To the Neophyte, Seiko is this frumpy department store/mall brand found at Walmart and the ilk.

There is another side to Seiko. Ok, there's also the side that makes ridiculously expensive crafted watches reaching $400,000 (the Credor Minute Repeater) and the Credor Eichi (not ecchi) for a cool $74,000.













There is also the Grand Seiko range which rivals anything from Rolex.

There is an even lesser known aspect to this horological giant..Seiko watches that boggle the mind and are at the cutting edge of cool.







yeah the e-ink R2D2 model.

And then there's the crazy














the WTF?








the Gorgeous







the WHOA!!!! I want it so much...why don't I have $28,000 now?







yup...for Astronauts only 

and finally...the watch that I cry myself to sleep at night because I can never have one








Not bad for a_ frumpy_ little mall brand eh?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess it's only fitting that I be the first to reply to the thread then 

The coolest Seiko ever is the UC-2100. Here it is pictured with it's optional computer and printer unit.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Seiko powered by heat...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I knew I could count on you *LOL* 
I think we have completely different definitions of the word "cool."
I just saw this 








and climbing  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181313739260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
my jeans are feeling a little tight


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

and for those who think that Innovation only comes from within the Alps...
SEIKO World's First | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION







eInk bracelet watch

and who could forget this


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Ohh, I see....So a Seiko computer-printer-watch-thing from the 80's _isn't _cool, but a Seiko with a detachable TV tuner _is _cool :-d

Damn it, CitizenM, what the hell is that thing?? That almost makes me want to turn in my fan-boy card!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

What's that last one that you can never have? I've not seen that before.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

wschofield3 said:


> What's that last one that you can never have? I've not seen that before.


That's one of two designs made for the Final Fantasy movie. One actually did make production, but not this one.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

They seem to have something for every taste for sure.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Ooh the Thermic
you know you want one
Seiko Thermic

Now THIS is minging









Domo said:


> Ohh, I see....So a Seiko computer-printer-watch-thing from the 80's _isn't _cool, but a Seiko with a detachable TV tuner _is _cool :-d
> 
> Damn it, CitizenM, what the hell is that thing?? That almost makes me want to turn in my fan-boy card!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> That's one of two designs made for the Final Fantasy movie. One actually did make production, but not this one.


That must be the eink one that they made 500 of? Me likey!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah even the one they made is totally not as pretty and around $900
C Final Fantasy The Spirit Within Limited Seiko Watch | eBay


CitizenM said:


> That's one of two designs made for the Final Fantasy movie. One actually did make production, but not this one.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

chuasam said:


> Ooh the Thermic
> you know you want one
> Seiko Thermic
> 
> ...


I always wanted one of those but man are they expensive.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Lets not forget the Frequency.









*Spoiler Alert* It's a drum machine.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

wschofield3 said:


> That must be the eink one that they made 500 of? Me likey!


I think both designs predate e-ink. I kind of like both of them actually.










There's the production model.

I think Seiko does have a full production e-ink watch in Japan, the Brightz EPD watch:


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't forget the Alien...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Seiko is just so weird sometimes.








Ooh I want Seiko "Shinji Hattori Special Model" Limited Edition Watch For Japan | aBlogtoWatch









Domo said:


> Lets not forget the Frequency.
> 
> View attachment 1371365
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

chuasam said:


> Ooh the Thermic
> you know you want one
> Seiko Thermic
> 
> ...


I saw one of those for sale in Shinsaibashi for about $600 a couple of years ago. It looked NOS. How hard should I be kicking myself?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

You should be kicking yourself so hard that you can taste it.
OOoh I want







Seiko WN2









Lord Monocle said:


> I saw one of those for sale in Shinsaibashi for about $600 a couple of years ago. It looked NOS. How hard should I be kicking myself?


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

This is a great thread!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Very neat thread, thanks for posting! I did not know about many of these!


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm definitely a Seiko convert- although I've only ever owned a 5 mod and not for very long. I never understood why anyone would spend more than $1,000 on a brand that can be had for $50, but I've come to realize that Seiko makes a strong contender at EVERY price point. My next watch purchase may be a Monster with a couple of OEM parts swaps that I haven't seen done yet. Stay tuned...


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Before Bond wore Omega...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

AustinOX said:


> I never understood why anyone would spend more than $1,000 on a brand that can be had for $50.


You mean like FlikFlak vs Breguet?

Yeah Seiko is very weird and very Japanese.
Their GrandSeiko line is about the very very best that the company can do...rather than seeing how much they can charge people and get away with it *cough Rolex*


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

I really like Seiko watches and you guys are ruining it for me with those uglies!


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Or producing the first automatic chronograph and not bothering to announce the achievement.

March 1969 (serial 93****) production 6139 chronographs


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I think if it can be strapped to your person somehow, Seiko has made it at some point....


----------



## CarGuyR35 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great thread, I too have become a Seiko nut over the last year.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Ray916MN said:


> Or producing the first automatic chronograph and not bothering to announce the achievement.
> 
> March 1969 (serial 93****) production 6139 chronographs


The Zenith _El Primero _(Spanish: "The First") is living a lie!!
I bet Seiko didn't even consider it a milestone - Just putting a rotor and extra gears on their chrono. It was also the first automatic watch in space for whatever that's worth.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I looked up some stuff...
nope...nothing like what is found on the front of the latest F1 cars







on the other hand..







this was 7 years ago...the Seiko TR006


Domo said:


> I think if it can be strapped to your person somehow, Seiko has made it at some point....


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Seiko actually used to sponsor Honda F1 but they removed their advertising from the car, fearing it would be associated with the Tobacco sponsorship on the car (I think British Tobacco or something). I think they are actually still sponsors.










AFAIK the name now only appears on the lollipop:


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Domo said:


> The Zenith _El Primero _(Spanish: "The First") is living a lie!!
> I bet Seiko didn't even consider it a milestone - Just putting a rotor and extra gears on their chrono. It was also the first automatic watch in space for whatever that's worth.


A "lie" is a bit strong. Zenith was the first to announce and show an automatic chronograph. Heuer representing the collaboration between Heuer, Breiting, Hamilton-Buren and Dubois-Depraz were the first to put automatic chronographs into the hands of the press, as they gave a few away at a March 3, 1969 press conference where they showed prototypes. Seiko was first to market as they began selling regular production 6139s in Japan in May of 1969.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Ray916MN said:


> A "lie" is a bit strong. Zenith was the first to announce and show an automatic chronograph. Heuer representing the collaboration between Heuer, Breiting, Hamilton-Buren and Dubois-Depraz were the first to put automatic chronographs into the hands of the press, as they gave a few away at a March 3, 1969 press conference where they showed prototypes. Seiko was first to market as they began selling regular production 6139s in Japan in May of 1969.


Hmm, I think that it would be factually incorrect to hold the El Primero nomenclature against Zenith, because when they named it, as far as they knew, they very well might have been #1.

But in the end, the first one to actually produce a watch you can buy that was an automatic chronograph was Seiko. To me, that's the metric that matters, not some prototype you show off beforehand--for all we know Seiko had a prototype of that watch 5 years before that. We just can't compare internal prototype dates because we don't have the data.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I did mean the 'living a lie' part in jest (shoulda used a smiley face, like this: ;-) )

Back on topic, and a milestone that Zenith can't contest, the first computerised dive watch.









Even though that manual is split into 7 languages, it looks like quite an enthralling read.....


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

CitizenM said:


> Seiko actually used to sponsor Honda F1 but they removed their advertising from the car, fearing it would be associated with the Tobacco sponsorship on the car (I think British Tobacco or something). I think they are actually still sponsors.


This wins so much props from me.
How could Seiko ever just let this one slide quietly

for you Quartz afficionadoes, this is Genesis.







Dec 25th, 1969. 
First production quartz watch.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

No doubt ahead of their time. Very instructive thread...a lot of innovation on many fronts.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Seiko's like any other great empire. They offer a powerful mix of opportunity, accomplishment, innovation, greatness, controversy, mistakes, greed and wrong doings. For better and for worse there's nothing else out there quite like them. Also, like any other empire, emotional responses to them are often dependent on which side of the border the observers happen to be standing on.



chuasam said:


> For you Quartz afficionadoes, this is Genesis.
> View attachment 1371601
> 
> Dec 25th, 1969. First product quartz watch.


I'm always going to wonder and wish I knew more about the reissue:









I've had a nagging feeling for about a year and a half that this was one of those watches I really ought to own...like I would strap it to my wrist and then use that arm to point at everybody else and laugh at their feebleness.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm waiting for the boffins at Seiko to invent a date-free three-hander. How weird and wonderful would that be? ;-)

[yes, I'm aware that there have been a couple of dateless GSs, but they've been replicas of models from the 60s]


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> I'm waiting for the boffins at Seiko to invent a date-free three-hander. How weird and wonderful would that be? ;-)
> 
> [yes, I'm aware that there have been a couple of dateless GSs, but they've been replicas of models from the 60s]


There's a few others, but I agree Seiko has an unhealthy obsession with the date window.

One of the best looking regular Seikos IMO is their long discontinued JDM line with the 4S24 movement. All the style of a GS without the price.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

And then there's this Laurel which trounced an AP when I posted it about two years ago:









Give me this Laurel, the above Astron LE, my wedding watch, a modified Alpinst (replace all gold with white lume) and one of those Grand Seiko Anniversaries with the Lion on the dial and I'd stop shaking my fists at the Seiko gods for at least the next ten years.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Although generally I'm praising the Seiko Gods, I'll also put away the fist when I get my little kitten-killing paws on one of these. A glorious SBBN021.
Completely impractical and unnecessary watch (for me) but I guess all things considered it's my realistic grail watch. I'd be like a dog that caught the car - what now?









Sure there'll be more GS's and SARBs in Domo's pipeline - but I can buy those any time of the day..... I always want what I can't have.


----------



## toloen (Dec 10, 2009)

Domo said:


> Although generally I'm praising the Seiko Gods, I'll also put away the fist when I get my little kitten-killing paws on one of these. A glorious SBBN021.
> Completely impractical and unnecessary watch (for me) but I guess all things considered it's my realistic grail watch. I'd be like a dog that caught the car - what now?
> 
> View attachment 1371750
> ...


speaking of weird and impractical things, I have never understood the reason of having lumino dot on the wrong side of the second hand! maybe they want to be different, and perhaps its not important that much, but I haven't bought many Seiko watches just for this reason!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

toloen said:


> speaking of weird and impractical things, I have never understood the reason of having lumino dot on the wrong side of the second hand! maybe they want to be different, and perhaps its not important that much, but I haven't buy many Seiko watches just for this reason!


There are a lot of theories on that. Some claim it's there because you don't need to know what second is during a dive, you just need to know the watch is running. So they put it close to the axis to keep it out of the way of the hands you may actually use.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Domo said:


> Sure there'll be more GS's and SARBs in Domo's pipeline - but I can buy those any time of the day..... I always want what I can't have.


A well balanced diet requires that you work some high-end Citizens into that mix.


----------



## toloen (Dec 10, 2009)

CitizenM said:


> There are a lot of theories on that. Some claim it's there because you don't need to know what second is during a dive, you just need to know the watch is running. So they put it close to the axis to keep it out of the way of the hands you may actually use.


Thank you for explanation, but I think having the lumino on the first quarter on the second hand has less interference with the other hands and even it is easier to spot if it is running or not in darkness:think:, perhaps they want to have the minimum resemblance to the sub or try something different?!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

ljb187 said:


> A well balanced diet requires that you work some high-end Citizens into that mix.


Nah, they don't do it for me. Besides, I don't like _too _many watches, so there will only be room for Seiko I'm afraid 
I still sometimes wake up in a cold sweat from my Oris days...... (not really


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Seiko truly is amazing. When I think of the most influential watch companies in the world, seiko is on that list of three. As much as I like my swiss companies like omega, BP, IWC etc, it is hard to argue that more people have been brought over to be watch fans by Seiko, Citizen and Rolex than any other brand.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I really really WOULD love this one, if only Seiko had NOT done the writing on the case like THAT. :-(
I tell ya, on 95% of everything they make, they JUST HAVE TO screw up something style-wise.



chuasam said:


> Now THIS is minging
> View attachment 1371352


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Japanese genius for the Wacky at its finest!



chuasam said:


> You should be kicking yourself so hard that you can taste it.
> OOoh I want
> View attachment 1371421
> 
> ...


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

toloen said:


> speaking of weird and impractical things, I have never understood the reason of having lumino dot on the wrong side of the second hand! maybe they want to be different, and perhaps its not important that much, but I haven't bought many Seiko watches just for this reason!


An ISO-rated dive watch needs to have second hand with lume so diver can make sure his watch is running. As to why the lume dot is on the "wrong" side, the purpose of this design is to balance the weight of second hand so that the center gravity is as close as possible to axis. This is very important for quartz movement to avoid stresses on gears, reduce wear, and keep long battery life.


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

Ray916MN said:


> A "lie" is a bit strong. Zenith was the first to announce and show an automatic chronograph. Heuer representing the collaboration between Heuer, Breiting, Hamilton-Buren and Dubois-Depraz were the first to put automatic chronographs into the hands of the press, as they gave a few away at a March 3, 1969 press conference where they showed prototypes. Seiko was first to market as they began selling regular production 6139s in Japan in May of 1969.


The SEIKO 6139 already left the factory by February 1969 and ready to ship. I bet they had working prototypes many moons before that, far earlier than both Zenith and Heuer and Co. They just didn't care to announce it.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

nikidasi said:


> The SEIKO 6139 already left the factory by February 1969 and ready to ship. I bet they had working prototypes many moons before that, far earlier than both Zenith and Heuer and Co. They just didn't care to announce it.


I'm curious, while I've seen pictures of February '69 6139 casebacks and watches with February '69 casebacks, I've yet to see a complete correct watch or any other proof/evidence that Seiko was in regular production in February. What proof do you have of the assertion that 6139 was in regular production in February of '69?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

ljb187 said:


> Seiko's like any other great empire. They offer a powerful mix of opportunity, accomplishment, innovation, greatness, controversy, mistakes, greed and wrong doings. For better and for worse there's nothing else out there quite like them. Also, like any other empire, emotional responses to them are often dependent on which side of the border the observers happen to be standing on.
> 
> I'm always going to wonder and wish I knew more about the reissue:
> 
> ...


OMG that's a beautiful watch. I wish they had it as an ironic handwinder. Ahahhaa 
I want one now.



toloen said:


> speaking of weird and impractical things, I have never understood the reason of having lumino dot on the wrong side of the second hand! maybe they want to be different, and perhaps its not important that much, but I haven't bought many Seiko watches just for this reason!


someone beat me to it: to balance the torque forces of the long secondhand



Chronopolis said:


> I really really WOULD love this one, if only Seiko had NOT done the writing on the case like THAT. :-(
> I tell ya, on 95% of everything they make, they JUST HAVE TO screw up something style-wise.


You don't get greatness without a little mistake and madness along the way. It's seiko's ability to explore every avenue that allows them to innovate.



nikidasi said:


> The SEIKO 6139 already left the factory by February 1969 and ready to ship. I bet they had working prototypes many moons before that, far earlier than both Zenith and Heuer and Co. They just didn't care to announce it.


Typical seiko. They probably didn't think it was that big a deal.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Astron le review
Ugh $5000 for the Astron LE and only 200 made.
i hate you Seiko. You are such a tease. Ordinary name, extraordinary products


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> I really really WOULD love this one, if only Seiko had NOT done the writing on the case like THAT. :-(
> I tell ya, on 95% of everything they make, they JUST HAVE TO screw up something style-wise.


The LE version of that is better looking*:

Seiko Sportura SLQ021:*









It's got crystals within the crystal!









Plus it came with a gear. It's from the F1's engine, but you could add it to all the others you've got turning in you head:









Unrelated but there's this WW2 aviator reissue:


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

This one deserves its own post. I know GS gets most of the high-end play around here, but Seiko had the best looking moon phase ever as part of their Spring Drive International collection way before Grand Seiko was released in the West:

SNR011









May as well keep going with the unrelateds. I still like the Age of Discovery watches, but if I saw this before I was "into" watches it would have gotten its hooks into me in a J. Peterman sort of way:


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Ooh thread is an excuse for me to post this youtube clip: SEIKO 6M25 Watch with "Dancing Hands" - YouTube (*skip* the first minute)

My 8030 ...









... has the exact same functionality: chronograph, timer, alarm, calendar, all working on the three-hander dial :-!

[ps I'm always on the lookout for the even prettier version of this, the 8050 - while looking for it I noticed that a 6m25 diver is on US ebay with a buy it now of only $90]


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

ljb187 said:


> This one deserves its own post. I know GS gets most of the high-end play around here, but Seiko had the best looking moon phase ever as part of their Spring Drive International collection way before Grand Seiko was released in the West:
> 
> SNR011
> 
> View attachment 1372122


Shutup and take my money *cries*
why am I so poor?
All I really want is a Grand Seiko (but I keep spending my money on frivolous stuff like food and camera gear and travel and gasoline).

err..say What? Seiko Shavers Home







oh Seiko you're so weird
Lupin the 3rd x Seiko Watch | Kawaii Kakkoii SugoiKawaii Kakkoii Sugoi


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> That's one of two designs made for the Final Fantasy movie. One actually did make production, but not this one.


Yeah, now that one is cool.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Will you guys stop confusing me please? I'm still getting to grips with the current watches then you go a post all these.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

nikidasi said:


> An ISO-rated dive watch needs to have second hand with lume so diver can make sure his watch is running. As to why the lume dot is on the "wrong" side, the purpose of this design is to balance the weight of second hand so that the center gravity is as close as possible to axis. This is very important for quartz movement to avoid stresses on gears, reduce wear, and keep long battery life.


This is another popular theory, but it doesn't explain why this design is so prevalent on mechanical watches.



















That said, there is some evidence to the contrary. For instance, the Marinemaster 1000m quartz uses the reverse dot, where the automatic version uses the more conventional design.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Ooh thread is an excuse for me to post this youtube clip: SEIKO 6M25 Watch with "Dancing Hands" - YouTube (the first minute)


I had to watch the entire video--that is awesome. My favorite part is around 1:30 where he sets the seconds hand (and presumably the entire movement) going counterclockwise.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

mlcor said:


> I had to watch the entire video--that is awesome. My favorite part is around 1:30 where he sets the seconds hand (and presumably the entire movement) going counterclockwise.


Like my Oceanus you'd need an associates degree just to figure out how to fully utilize that watch. I'm voting for the part where there he appears to explain how the "perfect six minute egg" function works.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

mlcor said:


> I had to watch the entire video--that is awesome. My favorite part is around 1:30 where he sets the seconds hand (and presumably the entire movement) going counterclockwise.


I find myself using the countdown timer (which has lots of uses in life) more often than the stopwatch (which I only need occasionally for work uses)

The fact that you can go back to the regular time while the timer continues to countdown....love it 

AND its a handsome watch AND it only cost me £55


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ljb187 said:


> Like my Oceanus you'd need an associates degree just to figure out how to fully utilize that watch.


Arghhh and like my Citizen Calibre 8700 Perpetual Calendar. The longest it has ever taken me to set a watch. Well worth it afterward though


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just for kicks:









And how come nobody's posted a classic Alpinist yet?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Because a classic Alpinist is just too vanilla, too run of the mill, too ordinary.
It's just a regular very very good watch.
We're looking at Seiko from the point of view that it is a very strange company with the ability to make really really really strange watches.
Something that compels this giant company to do this










ljb187 said:


> Just for kicks:
> 
> View attachment 1372409
> 
> ...


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

We need Seiko to keep things moving forward. Seiko is such a strange company because it combines a nearly insane effort of trying innovative new things while sticking to its traditional guns amazingly well with Grand Seiko, both their mechanical movements and their design. It's like there's a left brain (GS) and right brain (experimental weird stuff) at Seiko.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

There's also the Galante lineup....Nothing groundbreaking in terms of technology, but they sure are 'weird and wonderful' designs.









At a staggering 840,000 Yen, it's worth more than any SS Grand Seiko.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

CitizenM said:


> We need Seiko to keep things moving forward. Seiko is such a strange company because it combines a nearly insane effort of trying innovative new things while sticking to its traditional guns amazingly well with Grand Seiko, both their mechanical movements and their design. It's like there's a left brain (GS) and right brain (experimental weird stuff) at Seiko.


Think of Seiko as horological evolution 
I wish the Swiss had the guts to really experiment like this.

World's first and only full analogue dive computer
Seiko SLD005







More about it here 
Seiko 7K52 Scuba master - What's on your wrist


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

chuasam said:


> the WHOA!!!! I want it so much...why don't I have $28,000 now?
> View attachment 1371301
> 
> yup...for Astronauts only


This is a very similar titanium spring drive.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

And we should not forget the Seiko Decor clocks. This one is $40.000.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

And Seiko pyramide talking clock.







And marine chronometers.








And timing devices.









And metronome


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

aaaaand their printers...









Fume extractor unit sold separately


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Throw a nato on it LOL


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

The Thermic was my first "sticker price shock" Seiko experience haha


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

JPfeuffer said:


> Throw a nato on it LOL


That would make it wear too big. On the plus side, it has very little dial text


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

How about the melodies clocks. If you aren't expecting it you may want to look at the time at the exact moment the clock decides to dance and make you think someone slipped something in your drink.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

A Labyrinth of Shadows [1/21/02] - TimeZone here is a good article on just how truly weird Seiko is.
It is as if they were never really interested in selling watches outside of Japan and were dragged kicking and screaming into selling us their watches when soldiers in the post-WW2 Japan bought up their watches.

People say "only a Seiko" without realising that this is the company that dominated the *Swiss* Observatory Mechanical *Chronometer Competition *so soundly that the Swiss decided to mysteriously end the contest. 

The Patek and Rolex mythology is largely advertising power. Seiko on the other hand pretends to be much much smaller and newer than it actually is.
Many Swiss brands are just old names bought by newer companies *cough Breguet* Seiko was founded in 1881 as K. Hattori...yes Shinji Hattori is related to the founder.

and the obligatory Weird watch...I actually had this one. It is by a company named Spoon. Which is by Alba (a subsidiary of Seiko).


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

erk!
somewhere between really cool...and going to utterly do my head in







JPfeuffer said:


> How about the melodies clocks. If you aren't expecting it you may want to look at the time at the exact moment the clock decides to dance and make you think someone slipped something in your drink.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Okapi001 said:


> And we should not forget the Seiko Decor clocks. This one is $40.000.
> View attachment 1372809


Apparently that bad boy uses some sort of spring drive-esque system. It's handwound or key wound (I don't know), but it ought to be as accurate an SD watch, or maybe more so. In a hypothetical universe where I was successful, I'd definitely have one of these on my hypothetical desk. Hypothetically speaking.

I moved my mother into a new house recently. We found an old Seiko desk clock (quartz) from the mid 80s that was given to her as a gift at her brother's wedding. Took out the ancient corroded batteries, popped in some new ones and bam, now it's in the guest room, ready to go for another 30 years.

I also bought her a new printer for her office. We settled on an Epson because she found the interface easiest to use for her needs. I'm not sure she believed me that Epson was part of Seiko, but when I installed it, the little disclaimer popped up as SEIKO EPSON CORP.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Maybe not as impressive, but here's a hand wind watch in a ring. Picked it up for $20 in a thrift store and flipped it for $300 - kind of wish I had kept it just to admire.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Oops- double post.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

chuasam said:


> View attachment 1372868


Looks like an alien space helmet to me.

I think much of Seiko's success has to do with how independent it was forced to be in the early years. They couldn't just drive down the street and pick up a mainspring in 1915. They had to figure much of this out by themselves over the years. There is also sort of a pro-monopoly business culture in Japan, that apparently still exists today, with incestuous BODs between companies etc.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

chuasam said:


> A Labyrinth of Shadows [1/21/02] - TimeZone here is a good article on just how truly weird Seiko is.
> It is as if they were never really interested in selling watches outside of Japan and were dragged kicking and screaming into selling us their watches when soldiers in the post-WW2 Japan bought up their watches.
> 
> People say "only a Seiko" without realising that this is the company that dominated the *Swiss* Observatory Mechanical *Chronometer Competition *so soundly that the Swiss decided to mysteriously end the contest.
> ...


They may have switched which subsidiary makes those, but it looks like a Spoon by Pulsar- I have one....


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Doh! not to rag on you but I think that ring watch is worth a bit more than $300.
But that's sooo cool!


carpoon said:


> Maybe not as impressive, but here's a hand wind watch in a ring. Picked it up for $20 in a thrift store and flipped it for $300 - kind of wish I had kept it just to admire.





carpoon said:


> They may have switched which subsidiary makes those, but it looks like a Spoon by Pulsar- I have one....


Pulsar is North American, Alba is the Asian equivalent.
So it would make sense that an Alba watch is Pulsar in North America.
FML now I wanna buy another Spoon watch.
yes?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

chuasam said:


> erk!
> somewhere between really cool...and going to utterly do my head in


I dare you to watch that through a kaleidoscope. :-d


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

One of the weirdest products by Seiko - Expense Recorder


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok OK...back to watches...
*sigh* this beauty has now gone out of my price range
Vintage Seiko Marvel 19 Jewels Manual Winding Watch Black Dial 14037 | eBay
Why don't they bring back this dial?
I like it sooo much







it is probably one of the most gorgeous watches I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Domo said:


> aaaaand their printers...
> 
> View attachment 1372843
> 
> ...





JPfeuffer said:


> Throw a nato on it LOL





Domo said:


> That would make it wear too big. On the plus side, it has very little dial text


It's still smaller than my Invicta. :-d


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Very few things are physically bigger than an Invicta.


Censport said:


> It's still smaller than my Invicta. :-d


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

chuasam said:


> Ok OK...back to watches...
> *sigh* this beauty has now gone out of my price range
> Vintage Seiko Marvel 19 Jewels Manual Winding Watch Black Dial 14037 | eBay
> Why don't they bring back this dial?
> ...


Very clean and classy dial. I'd love to see that on a bracelet


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

Ray916MN said:


> I'm curious, while I've seen pictures of February '69 6139 casebacks and watches with February '69 casebacks, I've yet to see a complete correct watch or any other proof/evidence that Seiko was in regular production in February. What proof do you have of the assertion that 6139 was in regular production in February of '69?


Hi Ray,

I have a couple of February 1969 SEIKO 6139 chronographs, both in all original and untouched condition. The 6139-6010 on the right has low SN 920413 (413rd unit of February 1969), while the 6139-6000 has higher SN 924447. That means SEIKO produced more than 4000 units of the 6139 in February 1969 alone and I can safely say that figure indicates a regular mass production.


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

CitizenM said:


> This is another popular theory, but it doesn't explain why this design is so prevalent on mechanical watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi CitizenM,

You are right that those examples are contrary to the theory IF the watch hands are designed strictly following the rule. But in practice, the quartz type second hand (the one with lume ball on the "wrong" side) can be safely used in mechanical watches, but not vice versa. As for the SKX007 in your second picture, it was a remake of the vintage 7548-7000 quartz diver from 1978 but with automatic movement.

I can assure you this is not just a popular theory. About 4 years ago I wrote to YSERV asking about the second hand issue and they forwarded the question to Mr. Ikuo Tokunaga, the chief designer of many early SEIKO dive watches. Below is their answer:



> [email protected]
> 28/05/2010
> 
> to me
> ...


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

chuasam said:


> Ok OK...back to watches...
> *sigh* this beauty has now gone out of my price range
> Vintage Seiko Marvel 19 Jewels Manual Winding Watch Black Dial 14037 | eBay
> Why don't they bring back this dial?
> ...


Yes that is beautiful!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

nikidasi said:


> Hi CitizenM,
> 
> You are right that those examples are contrary to the theory IF the watch hands are designed strictly following the rule. But in practice, the quartz type second hand (the one with lume ball on the "wrong" side) can be safely used in mechanical watches, but not vice versa. As for the SKX007 in your second picture, it was a remake of the vintage 7548-7000 quartz diver from 1978 but with automatic movement.
> 
> I can assure you this is not just a popular theory. About 4 years ago I wrote to YSERV asking about the second hand issue and they forwarded the question to Mr. Ikuo Tokunaga, the chief designer of many early SEIKO dive watches. Below is their answer:


That does make sense for the quartz, but there are all sorts of mechanical watches with it on the other side. I think any explanation that only accounts for quartz models, therefore, must be incomplete.










I believe that this style actually predates quartz wristwatches, and we can see the evolutionary precursor in the old Rolex 5513, with a non luminous lollipop on the other end:










I'm no diver expert, but I think it's plausible to suggest that the design might have been created for quartz watches, but was expanded to automatics due to popularity of the look. That might account for the use in modern automatics.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

chuasam said:


> Ok OK...back to watches...
> *sigh* this beauty has now gone out of my price range
> Vintage Seiko Marvel 19 Jewels Manual Winding Watch Black Dial 14037 | eBay
> Why don't they bring back this dial?
> ...


I second or third that !
A timeless beauty of a Watch. Wonder i dont have a Seiko in my Watch box till now :-(


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Always liked this one


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

chuasam said:


> Ok OK...back to watches...
> *sigh* this beauty has now gone out of my price range
> Vintage Seiko Marvel 19 Jewels Manual Winding Watch Black Dial 14037 | eBay
> Why don't they bring back this dial?
> ...


I've an idea for a Seiko sub-forum project watch.... ;-)


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

nikidasi said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> I have a couple of February 1969 SEIKO 6139 chronographs, both in all original and untouched condition. The 6139-6010 on the right has low SN 920413 (413rd unit of February 1969), while the 6139-6000 has higher SN 924447. That means SEIKO produced more than 4000 units of the 6139 in February 1969 alone and I can safely say that figure indicates a regular mass production.


boooyah!
silly seiko! They seem to be a bunch of watch nerds more interested in making weird watches than actually making people want to buy them. 
Score on showing that they predated the el Primo


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I actually think the one on the right is quite fetching










They really should re-release it.

You also used to be able to get affordable alarm mechanicals in the old Bellmatic. Seiko needs to bring all this stuff back.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

stuffler said:


> Always liked this one


Well I'll grant you...it's definitely weird. I think this one would haunt my dreams though...


----------



## Au Hasard Balthazar (Feb 18, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> Well I'll grant you...it's definitely weird. I think this one would haunt my dreams though...


Do you know if that model is still made as have always liked it as well? I am not sure why but that one always had a Lewis Carrol vibe for me. I could imagine one of his characters wearing one.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Au Hasard Balthazar said:


> Do you know if that model is still made as have always liked it as well? I am not sure why but that one always had a Lewis Carrol vibe for me. I could imagine one of his characters wearing one.


That design in general is called the Galante SBLA but I don't know the exact number for that version. Hopefully that'll key you in though.

Actually I think I just found it, the SBLA043.


----------



## Au Hasard Balthazar (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll check that out but I didn't see it on the Galante website. Is there are reason that Galante and Credor models have not been released to the international market? Also I have noticed that most of the GS models released in the US are on bracelets. They have a really nice high-beat (SBGH013), two spring drive models (SBGA093, SBGE027), and a spring drive chronograph (SBGC007) on leather straps that are Japanese only. Plus they have what looks like a snowflake dial with gold accents (SBGA059). I really like the SBGH013 and SBGA093 and wish both were more available.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have no idea what is going on in Seiko when they thought of this.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

OMFG Astroboy!
OMG OMG I want one!







Oh oh I just had a Nerdgasm.


mew88 said:


> I have no idea what is going on in Seiko when they thought of this.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I think the astro-boy Galante is $5000 or something.....


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I know! 
And when they're extra mean...they make something that they have no intention of mass producing









Domo said:


> I think the astro-boy Galante is $5000 or something.....


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Au Hasard Balthazar said:


> I'll check that out but I didn't see it on the Galante website. Is there are reason that Galante and Credor models have not been released to the international market? Also I have noticed that most of the GS models released in the US are on bracelets. They have a really nice high-beat (SBGH013), two spring drive models (SBGA093, SBGE027), and a spring drive chronograph (SBGC007) on leather straps that are Japanese only. Plus they have what looks like a snowflake dial with gold accents (SBGA059). I really like the SBGH013 and SBGA093 and wish both were more available.


Actually I was just talking to Timeless today and it was suggested that they might receive some Galantes soon...no idea what kind or how many (or why). But hopefully it works out. Keep an eye on them.

As far as I'm aware, still no Credor on the horizon, which is a shame. Credor has made a LOT of models I love.


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

CitizenM said:


> I'm no diver expert, but I think it's plausible to suggest that the design might have been created for quartz watches, but was expanded to automatics due to popularity of the look. That might account for the use in modern automatics.


Yes that's right. The well-balanced second hand is essential for SEIKO quartz and spring drive diver models. In mechanical models, it's more about design and look.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

chuasam said:


> OMFG Astroboy!
> OMG OMG I want one!
> View attachment 1375480
> 
> Oh oh I just had a Nerdgasm.


As I understand it, the Astroboy was a huge hit and sold out very quickly. So while it's definitely bizarre, it apparently made great marketing sense in Asia. I know my grad school roommate really wanted one (from Korea).


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

nikidasi said:


> Yes that's right. The well-balanced second hand is essential for SEIKO quartz and spring drive diver models. In mechanical models, it's more about design and look.


Well now that you mention it, why DO SD models have it. The hands are propelled in the same way any other mechanical would be...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

CitizenM said:


> As I understand it, the Astroboy was a huge hit and sold out very quickly. So while it's definitely bizarre, it apparently made great marketing sense in Asia. I know my grad school roommate really wanted one (from Korea).


Astroboy in Asia is as popular as Superman in the United States. I wish I could afford that watch.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

The most amazing thing about Seiko, to me, is the Bell-matic. Slightly ahead of the SKX line, which I still don't understand. 

So, I determined a while ago that I'm a vintage watch kind of guy. And my favorite complication is mechanical alarm. You want to see me spending money on watches, just show me a good combination of both and I'm in!

There are some great mechanical alarm, vintage watches out there. I have samples of a lot of them. 

First in the lot is my favorite, but hardly the most impressive: a JLC Memovox with an 815 auto movement. 

It's a great, beautiful watch - and full of pedigree - a JLC, after all. The alarm sounds nice, and it's automatic. With a bumper movement, though. And it was expensive! Then and now. If you go to the bay, a banged up Memovox will set you back at least $1k. A decent one $3k. To service one of these, ooffff! Still worth it, but expensive. 

Second on the list is Vulcain, the watch of presidents. The first mechanical alarm watch out there - genius. It looks and feels great. Pretty interesting mechanism - you wind both barrels, the time and the alarm, with the same crown. It lasts forever, and it's loud! But wait - it's manual. And it remained like this, just like it was in 1947, until early 2000's, when vulcain released their (now very expensive) auto alarm movement. Wait, there's more! So there's no date? It's manual? There are no further complications? And why the hell can I only set my time forward?????? Oh, and I forgot to mention - even though then don't cost nearly as much as a Memovox, crickets are still some expensive bastards. 

Now comes the Seiko Bell-matic. A cheap watch at its time. A cheap watch today. You can get one for around $100, but it will take you some effort to get it repaired. But you can get one in decent shape for what? $175? And a pristine one for less than $250.

Now let's get to features. The Bell-matic, this cheapy beast - it's an automatic watch in the true sense, with a full-on rotor. And it has a day complication. And it has a date complication on top of it. How do you do it, Seiko????

A lot of people talk about the freaking Lexus effect that happens to Seiko, but you know what? Lexus is a great car, and Seiko is a great watch. It may very well not have the same pedigree of a swiss brand, but they make FANTASTIC watches in any range they tackle, from the "crappy" Seiko 5's (which cost less and offer more than any other "entry level brand" out there) to the absolutely stunning Grand Seikos (and Credor's). So people may be after the glam that is to own a swiss brand. But if you are cash strapped, and just want to have some fun with this hobby, try starting with Seikos. The Bell-matic replaced the vintage Seamaster as the go-to vintage watch to me a long time ago!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

PS: Forgot to attach a pic of the happy family!


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Haven't checked the entire thread if anyone already posted it but what about the Seiko E-Ink ring...









They stuffed the watch inside a ring sized device. I think this stayed at concept only, but i think it's a pretty neat one. The only Ring to rule them all


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

CitizenM said:


> Well now that you mention it, why DO SD models have it. The hands are propelled in the same way any other mechanical would be...


I don't fully understand the details of Spring Drive, but my guess is the main concern is to achieve lowest possible torque and power consumption. Spring Drive is regulated by magnetic brake. A well-balanced second hand means small torque which corresponds to small braking force. The smaller the braking force, the lower the power consumption.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Great thread! You all have a lot of Seiko knowledge! I am a huge fan and thank you all for the amazing information!


----------



## Au Hasard Balthazar (Feb 18, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> Actually I was just talking to Timeless today and it was suggested that they might receive some Galantes soon...no idea what kind or how many (or why). But hopefully it works out. Keep an eye on them.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, still no Credor on the horizon, which is a shame. Credor has made a LOT of models I love.


I'll check out Timeless. I think another AD does offer a Galante but it is the FC Barcelona mechanical model. I prefer the styling of the spring drive Galante models to the mechanical ones. Yeah there are some nice Credors.




















Also they make a big date version of the middle watch with a light blue dial which I really like.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Haven't checked the entire thread if anyone already posted it but what about the Seiko E-Ink ring...
> 
> View attachment 1375734
> 
> ...


my precious! Add a NFC chip and I'd be truly set. Seiko alone seems to understand the long reaching changes in the world of watches and is making steps to be there when it happens.



incontrol said:


> Great thread! You all have a lot of Seiko knowledge! I am a huge fan and thank you all for the amazing information!


seiko is a mad giant that makes ridiculous watches, some truly high end pieces. They seem to have scant regard to prices and image or even bothering to tell the world about their innovations. They make some maddeningly rare pieces and they also make some of the very best watches under $50 by the millions.

I am thankful that they exist. Here's to the crazy ones...


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

nikidasi said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> I have a couple of February 1969 SEIKO 6139 chronographs, both in all original and untouched condition. The 6139-6010 on the right has low SN 920413 (413rd unit of February 1969), while the 6139-6000 has higher SN 924447. That means SEIKO produced more than 4000 units of the 6139 in February 1969 alone and I can safely say that figure indicates a regular mass production.


Thanks for sharing!

I've been hunting for one of these for about 4 years and only managed to accumulate March production.

I've long felt that Seiko deserved a more complete accounting of its development and release of the 6139 as typically the only accounting it gets are in articles on the El Primero and Caliber 11 watches. As Seiko has been mum on the topic, showing that regular production had started while the other makers were still showing prototypes is the best proof that Seiko deserves more consideration in the race to produce the first automatic chronograph than it gets.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Another unusual Seiko detail, just spotted this morning on a friend's quartz: at the centre of the dial, on top of the hands, was a blob of metal about 4mm across, which seemingly reached right up to the crystal


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Another unusual Seiko detail, just spotted this morning on a friend's quartz: at the centre of the dial, on top of the hands, was a blob of metal about 4mm across, which seemingly reached right up to the crystal


hahah do you have a picture of it?


----------



## SFoskett (Dec 2, 2013)

I was wearing my weirdest Seiko today: This 1970 Lord Matic. Check out the plate bracelet! The nigh-unreadable markers! The distort-o-matic crystal! It's Seiko-tastic!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

chuasam said:


> hahah do you have a picture of it?


My friend thought I was weird enough for wanting to look at his watch......


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

incontrol said:


> Great thread! You all have a lot of Seiko knowledge! I am a huge fan and thank you all for the amazing information!


I'll second that! I thought I knew Seikos, but I've learned a lot!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Censport said:


> I'll second that! I thought I knew Seikos, but I've learned a lot!


Here's another weird Seiko released last year that I just found out about.







Seiko x Giugiaro 30th Anniversary Spirit Smart Watch Is Redo Of Aliens Classic | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! But is it really a Seiko? Is it not more Giugiaro, who was a "company" unto himself as well? The guy made a lot of masterpieces for a lot of companies.

As for "in-house" designs, I find most Seikos wanting. Something is always off - to my eyes.

And when REALLY off, sure, we get those wonderfully wacky stuff that we are all here to marvel at. 
But for the most part, with the exception of a few designs that rely on the "timeless" -- Grand, some SAR dress -- most (not all) of Seiko's output in the past 30 years has been less than marvelous. I find even the ever-popular SKX007 unacceptable as-is. But with a little modification, they become WONDERFUL watches.

As for amazing designs, I am thinking of the bullheads from the 70's -- did Seiko do those? Or did they hire some German designer for them? My suspicion is the latter. Too clean, too crisp.



chuasam said:


> Here's another weird Seiko released last year that I just found out about.
> View attachment 1378429
> 
> Seiko x Giugiaro 30th Anniversary Spirit Smart Watch Is Redo Of Aliens Classic | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that.
does anyone think any less of Just about every car maker for hiring Giugiaro for designing jay about every classic car?


Chronopolis said:


> Nice! But is it really a Seiko? Is it not more Giugiaro, who was a "company" unto himself as ? The guy made a lot of masterpieces for a lot of companies.
> 
> As for "in-house" designs, I find most Seikos wanting. Something is always off - to my eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice! But is it really a Seiko? Is it not more Giugiaro, who was a "company" unto himself as well? The guy made a lot of masterpieces for a lot of companies.


Is Royal Oak an AP? Is Nautilus a Patek? Is Ingenieur an IWC? I thought they are all Gerald Genta?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nikidasi said:


> Is Royal Oak an AP? Is Nautilus a Patek? Is Ingenieur an IWC? I thought they are all Gerald Genta?


That reminds me:

"You like it 'al dente' ?"
"Never met him; who's Al Dente?"


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Domo said:


> I guess it's only fitting that I be the first to reply to the thread then
> 
> The coolest Seiko ever is the UC-2100. Here it is pictured with it's optional computer and printer unit.
> 
> View attachment 1371306


WOW!!!!!. That's wow in capitals and 5 exclamation points.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> That reminds me:
> 
> "You like it 'al dente' ?"
> "Never met him; who's Al Dente?"


Don't know the fellow, but I gather he deals in Italian cuisine, and all I know about that is never to combine pasta and antipasto. I'm told the explosion releases gamma radiation lethal for hundreds of kilometers. Ain't inclined to risk it.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

there's also the slightly odd Seiko Levante Maritime


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I found this awesome PDF in the bowels of this forum
A Journey In Time: The Remarkable Story of Seiko ... - Watchuseek


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

chuasam said:


> I found this awesome PDF in the bowels of this forum
> A Journey In Time: The Remarkable Story of Seiko ... - Watchuseek


I read that a few years ago. Must read for Seiko/watch enthusiasts.


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome thread---this is an example of why I joined the forum.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

ShortOnTime3 said:


> Awesome thread---this is an example of why I joined the forum.


Thank you.
Here is a lesser known fact: The TAG Heuer caliber 1887 is based on the Seiko TC78 movement

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

chuasam said:


> Thank you.
> Here is a lesser known fact: The TAG Heuer caliber 1887 is based on the Seiko TC78 movement
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Interestingly, as far as I can tell, the 1887 is the only non-Japanese movement made with a magic lever mechanism today. It's very true to its Japanese origins.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

CitizenM said:


> Interestingly, as far as I can tell, the 1887 is the only non-Japanese movement made with a magic lever mechanism today. It's very true to its Japanese origins.


Nope, the 1887 is a Japanese movement but made in Switzerland

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> Interestingly, as far as I can tell, the 1887 is the only non-Japanese movement made with a magic lever mechanism today. It's very true to its Japanese origins.


I've yet to crack any of them open myself, but I'm told that various automatic-converted Tongjis use the magic lever. I'll bring one to the Dallas GTG for you to look at.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

chuasam said:


> Nope, the 1887 is a Japanese movement but made in Switzerland
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly. It's the only non-Japanese movement with the magic lever that I'm aware of.*

*of course, some parts are apparently still made by Seiko (likely the escapement/hairspring etc).


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> I've yet to crack any of them open myself, but I'm told that various automatic-converted Tongjis use the magic lever. I'll bring one to the Dallas GTG for you to look at.


Oh very interesting. I know nothing about those so you might very well be right. I suppose I should amend my claim to European watches.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> Oh very interesting. I know nothing about those so you might very well be right. I suppose I should amend my claim to European watches.


Bring some screwdrivers to the GTG, and let us see for sure. 

There are some automatic Tongjis which won't stay wound and some which will. People on f72 who know far more about the Chinese movements than I have said that the latter use a magic lever style of winder. I have one surplus that I've just set aside for dissection.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Let me chime in with the Seiko Gold Feather manual wind.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Is that weird Al Yankovic?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

This is so cool. Great thread.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Preston said:


> Let me chime in with the Seiko Gold Feather manual wind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that weird? 
Heh 
Tell us more about your goldfeather

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

chuasam said:


> How is that weird?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Me thinks you're referring to the other post Brother.

However I will say my Goldfeather is kind of weird, I've never seen chapter marks like these before.

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Or the new Seiko Galante for year 2014. It's a womens watch, but it's outrageous but incredibly cool design makes me want one. It wouldn't be the first womens watch that i'd wear anyway, so that's fine  Unfortunately it's a SPring Drive so it's a bit out of my reach. It's still amazing looking watch.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> View attachment 1388640
> 
> 
> Or the new Seiko Galante for year 2014. It's a womens watch, but it's outrageous but incredibly cool design makes me want one. It wouldn't be the first womens watch that i'd wear anyway, so that's fine  Unfortunately it's a SPring Drive so it's a bit out of my reach. It's still amazing looking watch.


Of the wild Galantes that's one of my favorites. I don't find it too feminine.


----------



## sam0840 (Dec 6, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> Well I'll grant you...it's definitely weird. I think this one would haunt my dreams though...


this looks like something out of alice and wonderland maybe the mad hatter would wear it. Just an observation not bashing the watch.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Or the new Seiko Galante for year 2014. It's a womens watch, but it's outrageous but incredibly cool design makes me want one. It wouldn't be the first womens watch that i'd wear anyway, so that's fine


For some brands, I prefer a "womans" watch. The last one I purchased was 39mm and had a black silicone band. In the reviews, the women who purchased it said it looked like a "men's" watch. The only thing that made it a woman's watch is that the manufacturer decided to call it a woman's watch. I am not going to let a company tell me what I should and shouldn't wear. And vice versa. If a woman wants to wear a 44mm to 50mm "men's" watch, or a 36mm men's Rolex, then she should.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

chuasam said:


> Here is a lesser known fact: The TAG Heuer caliber 1887 is based on the Seiko TC78 movement


It's hardly a lesser known fact.



CitizenM said:


> of course, some parts are apparently still made by Seiko (*likely the escapement/hairspring etc*).


Some of them.
They have a couple of supplier for assortment parts of which Seiko is one but yes, Seiko's parts involvement is mainly to do with that part of the movement. Note also, that it isn't the same assortment as found on their own use of the TC78 ebauche.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

drunken monkey said:


> It's hardly a lesser known fact.


Amongst the WIS it's known.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

chuasam said:


> Amongst the WIS it's known.


then doesn't that makes everything "lesser known" to non-WIS?


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Some do look very feminine though, but a lot of them marked as for "ladies" are actually slightly smaller versions of mens watches.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Stop a sample of 50 people on the street and ask them the origins of the TAG Heuer Caliber 1887 
let me know how many say Seiko.


drunken monkey said:


> then doesn't that makes everything "lesser known" to non-WIS?


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

chuasam said:


> Stop a sample of 50 people on the street and ask them the origins of the TAG Heuer Caliber 1887
> let me know how many say Seiko.


stop and ask any 100 people off the street and ask them _anything_ about a watch movement let me know how many have any sort of meaningful answer.

you made a statement (addressing WUS) broadly saying that it is lesser known.
you are only now qualifying your statement to mean other people other than the members of this forum.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

chuasam said:


> Thank you.
> Here is a lesser known fact: The TAG Heuer caliber 1887 is based on the Seiko TC78 movement
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol guys, I don't know how I missed this, but TAG claimed to have invented the magic lever (implied in the 100% TAG design claim):

""_*The Calibre 1887 is the fifth movement designed 100% in-house by TAG Heuer"*_

"The movement is equipped with a bi-directional winding mechanism with double catch lever which Tag Heuer has christened H.E.R. for High Efficiency Rewinder. It is claimed to have 30% higher winding efficiency compared to other traditional winding systems."

How's THAT for the weird world of Seiko. Someone invents technology that was already invented by Seiko in 1959. Seiko must be pretty ahead of their time indeed lol.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

design does not = invent

eg designing a gearbox does not mean inventing new gearing systems


SII designed the TC78 ebauche; they did not invent the tilting pinion. Does that mean they didn't design the TC78 or that they then can't it "in-house" (ignoring my personal disdain of that term).


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

CitizenM said:


> [/FONT][/COLOR]How's THAT for the weird world of Seiko. Someone invents technology that was already invented by Seiko in 1959. Seiko must be pretty ahead of their time indeed lol.


Just like Zenith's first automatic chronograph

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Argh bloody Hell...
I want this...but it is $25,000
Grand Seiko 130th Anniversary Platinum SBGW039 « AZ Fine Time Blog


----------



## Ozzy1981 (Feb 6, 2014)

Story from a year ago.

A friend of mine bought a Grand Seiko - we were at a BBQ and someone admired the watch.

"I bet you paid $200 for it!"

Yeah...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Ozzy1981 said:


> Story from a year ago.
> 
> A friend of mine bought a Grand Seiko - we were at a BBQ and someone admired the watch.
> 
> ...


In most cultures, ignorance isn't something to be proud of.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

While not as weird or wacky as most in this thread yet still unique enough to qualify is the new SRP497 diver.Combining the dial color from the Sumo line, the chapter ring color from the first generation Orange Monster,a dial matching stripe right through the middle of the crown & a cyclops for the day/date makes for some seriously BOLD eye candy(pic borrowed)!


----------



## Ozzy1981 (Feb 6, 2014)

chuasam said:


> In most cultures, ignorance isn't something to be proud of.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Proud? Maybe you didn't read the implied facepalm.

The point of the story is that most (+90%) of people are used to Seikos being inexpensive watches. Legacy or not, I have a very hard time with that brand positioning.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Ozzy1981 said:


> Proud? Maybe you didn't read the implied facepalm.
> 
> The point of the story is that most (+90%) of people are used to Seikos being inexpensive watches. Legacy or not, I have a very hard time with that brand positioning.


90% of North Americans is not 90% of the world.
Seiko is more interested in selling in Japan and Asia than it is with the rest of the world.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzy1981 (Feb 6, 2014)

chuasam said:


> 90% of North Americans is not 90% of the world.
> Seiko is more interested in selling in Japan and Asia than it is with the rest of the world.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hard to fathom how they compete with Invicta and Rolex with the same logo. To each his own.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Ozzy1981 said:


> Hard to fathom how they compete with Invicta and Rolex with the same logo. To each his own.


Domo, CitizenM, WSchofield3, WatchNut12 and a few of the other well heeled bunch have lots of Grand Seiko watches. The super rich have Credor masterpieces. I'm just chuffed that I can have a watch with the same heritage without breaking the bank.

Grand Seiko fans have a more enlightened view of life and watches. Rolex started with the goal of making affordable high quality watches; Seiko hasn't abandoned that mission.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marc013 (Feb 22, 2014)

SEIKO chronograph alarm watch SNA411P1​Great watch


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

I get the apprehension of buying a GS, it is not often the brand many would buy as their first "luxury" piece. 
Went through lots of swiss/german pieces around their price point myself before I learnt to appreciate the GS line for what it is; a no nonsense approach to watchmaking.


----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

chuasam said:


> 90% of North Americans is not 90% of the world.
> Seiko is more interested in selling in Japan and Asia than it is with the rest of the world.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


To that point, I work for a Japanese owned company (well it's a sub-company that supplies a material to larger, well known Japanese parent company) and as such work with and am friends with a few Japanese individuals.

When they either notice (or are gratuitously shown) my Grand Seiko they are all very impressed; one even went so far as to tell me that in Japan a Grand Seiko is much more well received than a Rolex (of course I understand that is his opinion and does not speak to every individual in Japan, but I thought it interesting enough to mention).


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's a terrific article for those unaware of the Grand Seiko
Grand Seiko Hi-Beat SBGH005 Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch


mew88 said:


> I get the apprehension of buying a GS, it is not often the brand many would buy as their first "luxury" piece.
> Went through lots of swiss/german pieces around their price point myself before I learnt to appreciate the GS line for what it is; a no nonsense approach to watchmaking.


----------



## warrenzn (Sep 5, 2013)

My latest Seiko's. Pretty Modest by the standards of some of the pieces in this thread but (for me) still special to own.

The Premier Direct Drive Moon Phase
And the Sportura Kinetic Perpetual

































Sent via iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

My favourite of my collection is modest.
It has a simple 7s26C movement.
Automatic, non-hacking...but often retails under $50 USD.
After regulating with an $8 caseback wrench and a toothpick, I am getting +/- 2s a day accuracy.
What were they thinking???


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

My only dressy/blingy kind of watch. SNP068. Kinetic Perpetual Calendar.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Very good thread indeed and I have more or less relearned about Seiko.The problem in my country is that Grand Seiko is almost non existant and very badly distributed, there is only one Seiko boutique where it is sold and for vintage watches, very few watchmakers accept to repair Seikos. Otherwise the band history is rich and very original too.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

warrenzn said:


> My latest Seiko's. Pretty Modest by the standards of some of the pieces in this thread but (for me) still special to own.
> 
> The Premier Direct Drive Moon Phase
> And the Sportura Kinetic Perpetual
> ...


Man, I really like these watches. I just can't keep the damn things charged in my massive rotation. I wish there was a way to address that, but I haven't figured it out yet.

... horrible Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Man, I really like these watches. I just can't keep the damn things charged in my massive rotation. I wish there was a way to address that, but I haven't figured it out yet.
> 
> ... horrible Tapatalk


Auto winder

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

georges zaslavsky said:


> Very good thread indeed and I have more or less relearned about Seiko.The problem in my country is that Grand Seiko is almost non existant and very badly distributed, there is only one Seiko boutique where it is sold and for vintage watches, very few watchmakers accept to repair Seikos. Otherwise the band history is rich and very original too.


How are they going to get practice on a watch that gets serviced every few decades?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I wouldn't want a local guy working on my GS anyway. All of my watches go to their respective manufacturers for service or repair. Especially with GS' excellent reputation for work in Japan.


----------



## mpvick (Apr 19, 2012)

Just got my first seiko last week didn't know they made all this cool stuff too

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

CitizenM said:


> I wouldn't want a local guy working on my GS anyway. All of my watches go to their respective manufacturers for service or repair. Especially with GS' excellent reputation for work in Japan.


Same here, I doubt my local guy could refinish the polished surfaces of a GS properly.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

mpvick said:


> Just got my first seiko last week didn't know they made all this cool stuff too
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


Which Seiko did you get?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

STOP. MAKING. ME. WANT. TO. BUY. MORE. WATCHES!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll just add this for anyone wondering if Seiko can do ultra-thin. They can, and they do . Manual winding with small seconds at a mere 1.98mm. Only 2 people are allowed to assemble the movement at the Shizuku-ishi studio.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Domo said:


> I'll just add this for anyone wondering if Seiko can do ultra-thin. They can, and they do . Manual winding with small seconds at a mere 1.98mm. Only 2 people are allowed to assemble the movement at the Shizuku-ishi studio.


Any more details? Model number, dial side photo, diameter, cost?


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Any more details? Model number, dial side photo, diameter, cost?


That caseback looks like a Credor GBBY998/9 to me. Going to run about $40K, if you can find it. The enameling on the dial is gorgeous but not everyone's cup of tea. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/dream-seiko-credor-gbby999-709940.html#post5172070
Credor GBBY998 - Seiko's 2 mm thick movement! » Seiko Champion


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

I understand Seiko created a LE GS with green textured dial and gold hands/markers/PR but I can't seem to find any pictures or info on it.
Anyone knows the model no. ? Pictures will be great too.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

NightOwl said:


> That caseback looks like a Credor GBBY998/9 to me. Going to run about $40K, if you can find it. The enameling on the dial is gorgeous but not everyone's cup of tea.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/dream-seiko-credor-gbby999-709940.html#post5172070
> Credor GBBY998 - Seiko's 2 mm thick movement! » Seiko Champion


That is jawdropping. One the one hand, I might think I'd have a hard time pulling off wearing a watch like that; on the other hand, it's so amazing, perhaps _anyone_ could pull it off.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

The Credor movement is the continuation of the 68xx caliber introduced in 1969.









The Thin Within
Mr. Sakurada and the 6810

Vintage 6810's show up on auction sites pretty regularly, starting around $500.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

mew88 said:


> I understand Seiko created a LE GS with green textured dial and gold hands/markers/PR but I can't seem to find any pictures or info on it.
> Anyone knows the model no. ? Pictures will be great too.


You mean the SBGL015?









Oh, and I almost forgot...Hands off, buddy!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-grand-seiko-sbgh003-sbgh017-sbga005-sbgl015-995084.html

(Just kidding


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Domo said:


> You mean the SBGL015?
> 
> View attachment 1425085
> 
> ...


Yes this is it! Do post pics if you manage to find one ! :-!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Any more details? Model number, dial side photo, diameter, cost?





NightOwl said:


> That caseback looks like a Credor GBBY998/9 to me. Going to run about $40K, if you can find it. The enameling on the dial is gorgeous but not everyone's cup of tea.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/dream-seiko-credor-gbby999-709940.html#post5172070
> Credor GBBY998 - Seiko's 2 mm thick movement! » Seiko Champion


NightOwl has nailed it, but I'll add that if the enamel isn't floating your boat, it is perfectly attainable without the hand engraved movement in the current Credor GCBE997. An absolutely stunning looking watch IMO and a freakin' bargain at around 8K.

Google Translate









It doesn't benefit from Grand Seiko's strict regulation regime, but it more than makes up for it with absolute coolness.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Another unusual Seiko detail, just spotted this morning on a friend's quartz: at the centre of the dial, on top of the hands, was a blob of metal about 4mm across, which seemingly reached right up to the crystal


 I think that's the Seiko kinetic auto relay? Picture stolen from peopeg's post. I have this exact same one. The picture doesn't show it, but the dial is bluish white which is quite unique! Though I find the stainless steel on this model might dent easily, as mine has two dents on it (compared to my Citizen Calibre 8700 which is thoroughly scratched up but not a single visible dent), and this Seiko now serves as one of my beater watches. In general though, love Seiko watches!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

First GPS worldtime:


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just in case anyone is wondering if Seiko can build a tourbillon


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

Seiko DS-250 and DS-310


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Seiko S-Yard golf clubs. From our good friends at Seiko Sports Life Company Ltd/Japan.









Yes, SRSLY.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Seiko Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Seiko is very very big.
I like their Lenses


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

mew88 said:


> I get the apprehension of buying a GS, it is not often the brand many would buy as their first "luxury" piece.
> Went through lots of swiss/german pieces around their price point myself before I learnt to appreciate the GS line for what it is; a no nonsense approach to watchmaking.


I have a tag which was a gift. My first watch purchase however was a GS. I can't imagine many people under 35 making such a major purchase without well reading everything they can find online. It doesn't take long to start reading about GS once you start looking at the big brands. And given the specs it seems almost impossible to beleive someone would still go with the swiss brands unless they were just in love with a design or had been after a certain brand for years and years.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Picked this up recently. Seiko pendant watch, made in 1961, hand winds and still keeps perfect time. Have no idea what to do with it, but thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

This is such a cool thread! Is the Seiko - Nooka weird enough?!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

One thing I don't understand is why Swatch is unable to make a simple accurate inexpensive automatic watch if Seiko has been doing it for decades. Sistem51 is an attempt but it is both more expensive and not as well made. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

spuds288 said:


> This is such a cool thread!


+100. How did I miss this?
Thanks OP and donors!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Although this SNAA05 is not so unique as other Seiko watches posted here in this thread, it really is cool, in terms of design/looks. It has the same design with Hamilton's "Elvis" watches.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

chuasam said:


> One thing I don't understand is why Swatch is unable to make a simple accurate inexpensive automatic watch if Seiko has been doing it for decades. Sistem51 is an attempt but it is both more expensive and not as well made.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There's a significant difference between 'can't', and 'won't'. You assume that Swatch can't, I think that's probably not the case. They don't need to. Indeed their business model likely wouldn't support it.

Have you seen a Sistem51? I'm not sure if it's justified to say it's not as well made. But, I haven't seen one up close.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

chuasam said:


> One thing I don't understand is why Swatch is unable to make a simple accurate inexpensive automatic watch if Seiko has been doing it for decades. Sistem51 is an attempt but it is both more expensive and not as well made.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Define inexpensive.


----------



## hovebomber (Jul 14, 2013)

If only I'm rich enough to afford a Credor...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

sgtiger said:


> Define inexpensive.


Less than $100

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Fantastic thread, Seiko make awesome watches.


----------



## Frank107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Would love to see some weird or special watches, which you still can buy.

After my Alpinist and SARBs, I need the next - payable to 1000,- fix.

Urgently.

:-(


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Frank107 said:


> Would love to see some weird or special watches, which you still can buy.
> 
> After my Alpinist and SARBs, I need the next - payable to 1000,- fix.
> 
> ...


You can still buy this weird beauty. It's not 100% complete but weird and wonderfully Seiko nonetheless


----------



## IWCwhatyoudidthere (Feb 4, 2013)

I love this thread. I'm going to have to read it a second time in case I missed anything the first time through. It's cool to see the kinds of things that Seiko can get away with. They're unique among watchmakers in that they can make some of the nicest timepieces in the world and, mostly under the same brand, make some of the weirdest/most fun.

I don't think I saw the Ananta line mentioned so I'll offer up mine  It's a Spring Drive GMT which, as far as I know, is still the cheapest way to get a Spring Drive if you want one new.


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the cheapest way to a Spring Drive new is the Seiko Landmaster - cool Watch.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

if you can still find one, the cheapest spring drives were (unsurprisingly) the spring drive collection. It used to be the cheapest production Seiko with an SD, but in 2014 all Anantas are cancelled, except for those that happen to be still in the Brightz JDM line (none of the katana cases are).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

chuasam said:


> Less than $100


Seiko 5 street prices (if online counts as "street") may be less than $100, but I really doubt that their MSRP for even the cheapest 5's goes that low. More like $180 or so. If that's the case, Swatch's Sistem51 is right there among them.


----------



## IWCwhatyoudidthere (Feb 4, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> if you can still find one, the cheapest spring drives were (unsurprisingly) the spring drive collection. It used to be the cheapest production Seiko with an SD, but in 2014 all Anantas are cancelled, except for those that happen to be still in the Brightz JDM line (none of the katana cases are).


Any idea on why they cancelled the Ananta line for 2014? Possible design change/retooling for 2015 line? I know the model I have goes back to 2009-ish and 5 years seems like a long time for a non-traditional style.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

IWCwhatyoudidthere said:


> Any idea on why they cancelled the Ananta line for 2014? Possible design change/retooling for 2015 line? I know the model I have goes back to 2009-ish and 5 years seems like a long time for a non-traditional style.


The Ananta was everything Seiko needed....An iconic design, a good price bridge between Brightz and Grand Seiko, large size for those that prefer, and an introduction to high-end Seiko movements. So naturally, Seiko discontinues the whole line up, while producing brand new models, variations and limited editions practically right up until the axe falls. They really can't help themselves :roll:


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

IWCwhatyoudidthere said:


> Any idea on why they cancelled the Ananta line for 2014? Possible design change/retooling for 2015 line? I know the model I have goes back to 2009-ish and 5 years seems like a long time for a non-traditional style.


What Seiko tells me is that Ananta is apparently dead for good (which is sad, that was a great line). Ananta was a weird spin off line from day 1 though...it was basically a group of new models created for Brightz in Japan, and the new models were brought over state side as Anantas. For instance, here's a Brightz Double Retrograde:










It's identical, except for lacking the Ananta writing where automatic is written.

So Ananta was a fairly low cost experiment for Seiko since it didn't entail creating all-new watches, just new branding. My suspicion is that Seiko picked the new Brightz models and slightly rebraned them with the goal of testing the American consumer's willingness to buy expensive Seikos. The Ananta wasn't a run away hit, but I suppose it did well enough, because Grand Seiko came soon after. From the moment GS arrived here, I suspect Ananta's life, particularly the spring drive Anantas, was running short. It had already completed its mission and now some of them had Grand Seiko movements in them (rebadged as 5R66 and 5R86, but otherwise the same--in fact, I'd argue the Anantas had better decoration than most 9Rs), so the first thing Seiko did was kill the katana cases, leaving the divers that were less direct competitors to GS. Theoretically, Seiko still has American models in their price range, but as Astrons and the new Astron chronographs--although I'm not sure that influenced the decision much since they're obviously extremely different watches.

Just my speculation though.

As I understand it, sadly, the katana case line is totally 100% dead, even in Brightz, although some of the other watches will survive on in JDM form.

This had been rumored for awhile, but I finally got to talk to someone about it and it was directly confirmed...very disappointing honestly, I love my Ananta and would like to have seen what they would have come up with in the future. A smaller katana case line would have killed I think.

With regard to the movements, no need to worry about parts in the future (no one had mentioned, but I thought I'd address it anyway) since 100% of the movements live on in different watches, albeit with different decoration (at least for the rotor and for the whole spring drive).


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Domo said:


> The Ananta was everything Seiko needed....An iconic design, a good price bridge between Brightz and Grand Seiko, large size for those that prefer, and an introduction to high-end Seiko movements. So naturally, Seiko discontinues the whole line up, while producing brand new models, variations and limited editions practically right up until the axe falls. They really can't help themselves :roll:


Yeah, it's a shame. I love those old katana cases.


----------



## IWCwhatyoudidthere (Feb 4, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> What Seiko tells me is that Ananta is apparently dead for good (which is sad, that was a great line).


That's too bad. I didn't figure the katana cases would be a long term thing but thought the Ananta name would stick around as a more sporty offering for Spring Drives. But that does make me want to hold on to mine that much more. Maybe in ~20 years there will be another thread like this and I can post my watch again as part of Seiko's weird history :-!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Seiko 5 street prices (if online counts as "street") may be less than $100, but I really doubt that their MSRP for even the cheapest 5's goes that low. More like $180 or so. If that's the case, Swatch's Sistem51 is right there among them.


Yeah but are you able to buy a Sistem51 for the same Street price?
If you count MSRP, Invicta must be the best watch in the World.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Domo said:


> So naturally, Seiko discontinues the whole line up, while producing brand new models, variations and limited editions practically right up until the axe falls. They really can't help themselves :roll:


My number one pet peeve about Seiko right there

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonngy (May 31, 2014)

I don't like seiko IMHO, but I do like their grand seikos tho. I can never find them for some reason though


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I wish Seiko still did crazy, out-there stuff like this









:-(


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Seiko is like a baby zaibatsu. It does a lot of things, but they are almost all only one or two degrees of separation from each other. They do glasses (nothing special here), human resources, semiconductors, department stores (I think Wako is Seiko), system solutions, printers, etc as well.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Seiko is like a baby zaibatsu. It does a lot of things, but they are almost all only one or two degrees of separation from each other. They do glasses (nothing special here), human resources, semiconductors, department stores (I think Wako is Seiko), system solutions, printers, etc as well.


Wako is Seiko, and they also have a huge LCD business. It all came out of technologies related to the watchmaking business, oddly.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Wako is Seiko, and they also have a huge LCD business. It all came out of technologies related to the watchmaking business, oddly.


It does amaze me how well the economies in Japan, Korea, Taiwan, and Hong Kong did so well when there seems to be only 15 or so companies that make up such almost the entire private sector.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Would it be weird to learn that the Spron510 (the material they developed as a mainspring) is used by the dental industry as well?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Der Amf said:


> I wish Seiko still did crazy, out-there stuff like this
> 
> View attachment 1534018
> 
> ...


Wait... How is that crazy?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Camrok (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been watching this little beauty on eBay model number H557-516a


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

That's a lot of diversity...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Let's revive this great thread!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

merl said:


> Let's revive this great thread!


Wowza what a revival! What model is that?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Wowza what a revival! What model is that?


That my friend is a Seiko Izul....
Check this out: http://horologium.com.au/2012/10/01/hands-on-with-seikos-rare-izul/


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

So, with the bullhead configuration turned upside down, it's… um…


----------



## Kriswhng (Apr 9, 2014)

I just spent like 2 hours intermittently to finish this thread. My conclusion: seiko is impressive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Does anyone else remember the SEIKO alarm card? I used to have one. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

chuasam said:


> View attachment 2327226
> 
> Does anyone else remember the SEIKO alarm card? I used to have one. *hangs head in shame*


I had one of those!!! I haven't seen or thought about it in at least 15 years though. Wow, a real blast from the past!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a different Seiko Alarm Card model. It beeps when someone posts about Grand Seiko


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

One thing I've a question about. I've been to quite a few Seiko ADs (seems like everyone that sells watches sells Seikos) but I rarely see any of their divers, even in cheap department stores like Walmart or Sears. Those are the type of stores where I would imagine there would be a decent market for the more colorful and big Seikos. I've never seen a diver in a sporting goods store either (like Dick's Sporting Goods). However I've seen Invicta divers at the same store and rainbow G-Shocks. 

I'm stateside, if that helps.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I've only seen Seiko's auto divers represented by 173s and 175s around here, and mostly just at military exchanges. I rarely see them anywhere else. There's also a shop at Tyson's next to Bloomingdales that has quite a range of Seiko 5s. 007s and 009s, though? No chance.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I guess the Seiko divers aren't all that popular in the general public then. I guess they are viewed as a bit more high end (at least compared to Timex and Casio) in the general public and it wouldn't do to have a Pepsi amongst the luxury items.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

chuasam said:


> View attachment 2327226
> 
> Does anyone else remember the SEIKO alarm card? I used to have one. *hangs head in shame*


Yes, I had one of these. I'll have to look for it. I kept it with my little world band radio. Got it as a gift for working with some Japanese partners in the early 90's.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I guess the Seiko divers aren't all that popular in the general public then. I guess they are viewed as a bit more high end (at least compared to Timex and Casio) in the general public and it wouldn't do to have a Pepsi amongst the luxury items.


Most real divers use SEIKO or GShock dive watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Most real divers use SEIKO or GShock dive watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Preaching to the choir.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Kriswhng said:


> I just spent like 2 hours intermittently to finish this thread. My conclusion: seiko is impressive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am just glad that a poor starving artist like me can afford to get the same brand as the grand seiko crowd

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my SEIKO Evangelion 
NERDGASM!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok here's a weird one
SEIKO 3923A VFA LED QUARTZ 1973


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> So, with the bullhead configuration turned upside down, it's&#8230; um&#8230;


Bull testies?

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wonderful Great Blue


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

oh yeah..one of the hottest Athletes on the planet is a Seiko Ambassador


----------



## MNskito (Oct 11, 2014)

I was initially struck by how silly the map meter is. Now I find myself at work thinking thinking up reasons why it is silly not to have one. Weird and usefull--> WUS-ful?


----------



## whiteknight32 (Mar 4, 2014)

How about this beauty?

it has a 7N33 quartz movement with one jewel, the seconds hand steps once every 2 seconds when the battery is low. Lovely Roman numbers on the dial with day / date in Arabic and English. I couldn't know the model name/series, but almost sure it was manufactured in 1996. A lovely dress watch, though it is small by today's standards.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Interesting thread to read on a rainy day! I learnt a lot of stuff I did not know about Seiko... 
The story about the 6s37 which is the basic caliber for the TAG1887, amazing :-d


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

red the whole thread.

funniest thing: the 50 $ 7s26 wich was actually designed as a throwaway movement has diafix mounted rubies on 3rd wheel and escape wheel.

the cool thing:

movement bridge on GS "Snowflake" is shaped as a mountains that are visible from GS manufacture

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/story-tokyo-stripes-678530.html

If any of the swiss movements had similar thing, they would have 30 % increased price and "WEAR SWISS MOUNTAINS ON YOUR WRIST" ads on billboards on very 200 yards and poppin up as soon as you type in "WATCH" in google.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just finished revisiting this most ex~cellent thread. |>
I have a love-hate thing with Seiko, and they both got stronger - in a good way.

Besides, it ain't really TRUE love, if you there isn't something you hate about it too.
I mean, it's too easy love something that's perfect all the time, right? :-!
Love is WORK, and takes work. Dammit. :-D


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Surreptitious excuse to revive this thread.just incase a mechanical metronome did not do it for you.
Here's a Quartz metronome.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Just finished revisiting this most ex~cellent thread. |>
> I have a love-hate thing with Seiko, and they both got stronger - in a good way.
> 
> Besides, it ain't really TRUE love, if you there isn't something you hate about it too.
> ...


I love their movement and dedication to simply making great watches. 
I hate their general inability to utilise negative space on a dial and their inability to understand typography on so many of their watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> red the whole thread.
> 
> funniest thing: the 50 $ 7s26 wich was actually designed as a throwaway movement has diafix mounted rubies on 3rd wheel and escape wheel.


Educate me: What's diafix? Which ones are the 3rd and escape wheels, and why does it matter to use rubies on them?

(honest question; I really don't know)


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Educate me: What's diafix? Which ones are the 3rd and escape wheels, and why does it matter to use rubies on them?
> 
> (honest question; I really don't know)


----------



## UnknownSekonda (Jan 26, 2015)

Now who said that Seiko isn't a world class eh?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

chuasam said:


> I love their movement and dedication to simply making great watches.
> I hate their general inability to utilise negative space on a dial and their inability to understand typography on so many of their watches.


I don't understand why they don't hire me to solve these problems.

I think they had their best luck with designers back in the 70's and then they must have all died off.
I swear, as much I love Seiko, they sure do need a lot of plastic surgery.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

as much as I love GrandSeiko, a lot of their watches seem to be designed by a committee where nobody wanted to offend anyone.


Chronopolis said:


> I don't understand why they don't hire me to solve these problems.
> 
> I think they had their best luck with designers back in the 70's and then they must have all died off.
> I swear, as much I love Seiko, they sure do need a lot of plastic surgery.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

chuasam said:


> as much as I love GrandSeiko, a lot of their watches seem to be designed by a committee where nobody wanted to offend anyone.


From what I have seen, East Asia still retains a lot of their old tradition of "revering the master" - back from when they used to make swords and ceramics etc - hand-made stuff that took a long time to actually master.

Nice and all, but I think it no longer really applies today -- in areas that are really more machine-dependent -- as much as they'd like to believe. They just submit to this way of doing things out of cultural habit even when they do not really agree with it.

I work with designers and artists so I've seen a lot of cases where the "master" is NOT a master in any way that makes sense; he's just older than everyone else in the room. 
So he has seniority (= authority) which cannot be questioned or challenged.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, I'll just say that I appreciate the amazingly wide range of styles available from Seiko.


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

I L.O.V.E. Seikos! However after reading 28 pages of "Seikogasm" I see many references to Alien(s) but not Back To The Future???

Did you know Doc Brown used a Seiko Sport Tech to time the Time Machine at the beginning of Episode 1 (before the terrorists showed up, outside of the JC Penny).










Not my photo.










The one on the far right. Again not my photo. So Seiko played a BIG role in the development and testing of the DeLorean Time Machine.

I saw one on eBay a while back but I can't pay $600 for an 1980's digital watch. LOL!

Also Marty McFly used a Seiko stopwatch in the same scene. Incidentally, Doc Brown used a Citizen stopwatch.










There apparently is one for sale on eBay right now. 

Cheers!


----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

chuasam said:


> Der Amfangreisemann said:
> 
> 
> > Another unusual Seiko detail, just spotted this morning on a friend's quartz: at the centre of the dial, on top of the hands, was a blob of metal about 4mm across, which seemingly reached right up to the crystal
> ...


He is talking about the kinetic auto relay. It has a dot covering up the center of the hands that looks to be either part of the crystal, or raised up to it.
This was the first watch I bought that got me started in this mess. The only thing I could ever figure it was for was to conceal the gaps in between the hands, as I assume had alot of space in between them for the relay function. Don't know if I am correct on this as there are other auto relays without it. Possibly just part of the design? Never figured it out.

Never was able to bond with this one. It peaked my interest enough to move up to mechanicals, and really start researching and getting into this hobby. For those of you that aren't familiar with these watches, after 24 hours of no movement the watch goes to sleep to save power, and when you put it back on it resets itself back to the current time. It was also a kinetic movement, which houses a small generator that charges the battery with a rotor just like an automatic winds itself. The auto relay function was cool, but the freakin date didn't change! Wtf is the point of having a watch set automatically after sitting in a box for days/ weeks/ months, but still having to pull the crown out to set the date anyways. Would've been a very useful and cool function if the date set also.


----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

Couple more to add to the list


----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

chuasam said:


> Ozzy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Proud? Maybe you didn't read the implied facepalm.
> ...


I used to have this same prerogative. Then I purchased some higher end JDM Seikos for myself and it totally changed my perspective. It is very similiar to how car brands are viewed differently in Asia. For example, Buick is one of the hottest cars on the block in China, here in the US they are viewed as old people's cars. Once I handeled some nicer mechanical Seikos in the flesh I was totally enlightened.
As posted above they couldn't care less how Americans and Europeans view they're pieces. The beauty of Seiko is they are in it for the quality and don't care about "brand positioning". The most successful people I know are so low key you would never guess they were worth tens of millions of dollars. Seiko has taken this same form, and I totally admire it!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

chuasam said:


> In most cultures, ignorance isn't something to be proud of.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Except Venezuela and Greece.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

With my limited knowledge I think when you consider their diverse catalog that offers tremendous value across all price points seiko could be the greatest watch manufacturer in the world. Obviously Rolex and other luxury brands do what they do very well but who else sells outstanding $70 autos and $3000+ watches as well?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Actually, Seiko goes as high as $500,000. 
$3,000 is just the start of their GrandSeiko line.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

chuasam said:


> Actually, Seiko goes as high as $500,000.
> $3,000 is just the start of their GrandSeiko line.


Seiko has gone even higher with some diamond pieces, like this one which was $1 million in 1982:
507 diamonds totaling 28.5 carats, with a showpiece 6.3 carat diamond for a crystal.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

estrickland said:


> Seiko has gone even higher with some diamond pieces, like this one which was $1 million in 1982:
> 507 diamonds totaling 28.5 carats, with a showpiece 6.3 carat diamond for a crystal.
> View attachment 3830986


ewwwww...luckily you're not getting that one.


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

chuasam said:


> Most real divers use SEIKO or GShock dive watches.


Real divers use dive computers. Haven't seen a wrist watch used as main timekeeping device while diving for at least 15 years, probably more like 20.

I don't even wear a watch while diving in Canada because none of the watch I own fit over a dry suit and mits.


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

bullshark said:


> Real divers use dive computers. Haven't seen a wrist watch used as main timekeeping device while diving for at least 15 years, probably more like 20.
> 
> I don't even wear a watch while diving in Canada because none of the watch I own fit over a dry suit and mits.


this one, for sure will not fit over a dry suit..








????? SCVE013??????????????

this is done by the same company that produce those 2 timepieces..


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

U_Devrim said:


> this one, for sure will not fit over a dry suit..
> View attachment 3865714
> 
> 
> ...


After 15 pages of posts, you ought to have concluded by now that Seiko is a wee bit insane.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Patsbox7 said:


> I used to have this same prerogative. Then I purchased some higher end JDM Seikos for myself and it totally changed my perspective. It is very similiar to how car brands are viewed differently in Asia. For example, Buick is one of the hottest cars on the block in China, here in the US they are viewed as old people's cars. Once I handeled some nicer mechanical Seikos in the flesh I was totally enlightened.
> As posted above they couldn't care less how Americans and Europeans view they're pieces. The beauty of Seiko is they are in it for the quality and don't care about "brand positioning". The most successful people I know are so low key you would never guess they were worth tens of millions of dollars. Seiko has taken this same form, and I totally admire it!


Interesting you should say that. Because I briefly, before returning it, had a Seiko Brightz SAGA series watch that sells new for about $1,700 and ... I was quite underwhelmed. It looked, felt and seemed like a $200-ish type of watch.

My other foray into Seiko JDM, Seiko Smart Spirit Solar Chronograph, didn't exactly bond with me either, and was quickly shipped off for warranty work due to the alarm not working right. We'll see what happens with that one after I get it back and it gets a little more wrist time.

That said, I think Seiko excels in the $80-to-$300 zone, and I don't know enough about Grand Seiko to have an opinion, except to say from afar they look like outstanding watches.

EDITING to make clear, if this post doesn't seem properly deferential, I think the watches in this thread are amazing. What a great, quirky, imaginative company.


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

chuasam said:


> eInk bracelet watch
> 
> and who could forget this
> View attachment 1371338


I still have one of these...


----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Interesting you should say that. Because I briefly, before returning it, had a Seiko Brightz SAGA series watch that sells new for about $1,700 and ... I was quite underwhelmed. It looked, felt and seemed like a $200-ish type of watch.

My other foray into Seiko JDM, Seiko Smart Spirit Solar Chronograph, didn't exactly bond with me either, and was quickly shipped off for warranty work due to the alarm not working right. We'll see what happens with that one after I get it back and it gets a little more wrist time.

That said, I think Seiko excels in the $80-to-$300 zone, and I don't know enough about Grand Seiko to have an opinion, except to say from afar they look like outstanding watches.
[/QUOTE]

I totally agree with you on that point. I think they hit it out of the park with their newer 5s that hack and hand wind, which just so happens to be what I bought and was impressed with. The SARB035 that I just got is very nice, but is a total tease to give you an idea of what lies ahead with Grand Seiko IMO. I'm glad I didn't end up getting a Brightz which is what I was considering over the SARB. I had a feeling that I would have been dissapointed with it having the same movement as the SARB for double the price. I know that it is finished better, and yadda yadda yadda, but I just couldn't justify the extra cost with the exact same movement. I think once you hit a certain level it stays that way until you go Grand Seiko...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

> That said, I think Seiko excels in the $80-to-$300 zone, and I don't know enough about Grand Seiko to have an opinion, except to say from afar they look like outstanding watches.


I totally agree with you on that point. I think they hit it out of the park with their newer 5s that hack and hand wind, which just so happens to be what I bought and was impressed with. The SARB035 that I just got is very nice, but is a total tease to give you an idea of what lies ahead with Grand Seiko IMO. I'm glad I didn't end up getting a Brightz which is what I was considering over the SARB. I had a feeling that I would have been dissapointed with it having the same movement as the SARB for double the price. I know that it is finished better, and yadda yadda yadda, but I just couldn't justify the extra cost with the exact same movement. I think once you hit a certain level it stays that way until you go Grand Seiko...[/QUOTE]
Yeah, from the $2,000 to sub $5,000 range, I'd rather get a Nomos.
They make outstanding affordable watches and amazing higher end stuff.
The middle child is always forgotten.


----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Patsbox7 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have this same prerogative. Then I purchased some higher end JDM Seikos for myself and it totally changed my perspective. It is very similiar to how car brands are viewed differently in Asia. For example, Buick is one of the hottest cars on the block in China, here in the US they are viewed as old people's cars. Once I handeled some nicer mechanical Seikos in the flesh I was totally enlightened.
> ...


When I say "higher end" I am talking 200-500 dollar pieces, probably should have said mid range. I have no expierence with any Seiko costing more than $500. The nicest Seiko I own, and have ever owned for that matter is a SARB035. I am VERY impressed with the quality. I was considering a BRIGHTZ model, but just couldn't justify spending twice the amount as the SARB on a watch with the same movement. I am glad I didn't as it sounds like the quality would've disappointed me.

Anyways, good luck with the chrono, I hope you end up bonding with it because Seiko's are really nice watches if you get a good one.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Why I like Seiko.....well, the history, the innovation, the endless styles that offer a watch for everyone. The ability to produce 16 million watches annually and 350 million movements. But most of all, if you really want to know why, read the following. It will take you an hour to really read it but I guaranty it is worth it. You to will become a Seiko fan after reading this:

http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=125438&d=1304617320


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

mew88 said:


> I have no idea what is going on in Seiko when they thought of this.


My two cents:

that's Astroboy, one of the main characters from Tezuka (best mangaka/comics creator ever).


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

ChronoTraveler said:


> My two cents:
> 
> that's Astroboy, one of the main characters from Tezuka (best mangaka/comics creator ever).


Some companies will either have Seiko designers move in with them for awhile or their designers will move into Seiko for awhile. Seiko's done this with Square Enix, Honda, Lucas Arts, no doubt myriad other obscure ones I don't know about. Most of the details of these relationships are internal, but the Square Enix project has been written about and sheds some light on the process. As I recall, Seiko sent a few guys who just set up shop in Square Enix's office during the making of the Final Fantasy movie and they collaborated for some time over the design of watches, both the two watches that were to be produced in real life (although one never made it past the prototype stage) and how the watches in the movie would look. I was intrigued by this process because so often I get the impression that Company X calls up Watch Maker Y and says "hey we need a special edition, get us 5 possibilities for the board to pick from next week" but, at least in this instance, the effort was really collaborative and well thought out, trying to create watches people would want to buy but would also fit, stylistically, into this fictional universe.

Was the Mighty Atom (Astroboy Galante) one of those projects? Beats me, but I hope so.

Seiko tends to be pretty contemplative about these relationships. They seem to love Honda, really a natural fit for the two companies, but they paid close attention to the other sponsors that were on Honda's F1 car. American Tobacco happened to be a major sponsor, which for reasons of either marketing savvy or corporate responsibility (or likely both), Seiko had the name removed from the car, although the relationship with Honda continued.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> Seiko tends to be pretty contemplative about these relationships. They seem to love Honda, really a natural fit for the two companies, but they paid close attention to the other sponsors that were on Honda's F1 car. American Tobacco happened to be a major sponsor, which for reasons of either marketing savvy or corporate responsibility (or likely both), Seiko had the name removed from the car, although the relationship with Honda continued.


Many countries on the F1 calendar ban tobacco advertising. As far as I know, Marlboro is still a major sponsor for Ferrari, but you won't see the name on the cars anymore. This was true back when Honda returned to F1 in the 2000's, too.


----------



## akayzer (Oct 15, 2015)

*Interesting Seikos*

Hey guys I'm fairly new to the world of automatic/mechanical watches. I've been a lurker here for quite a while and I recently took the plunge and got a Longines Hydroconquest and I love it so far. From everything I've seen around here I would really like a Seiko because the quality to price ratio is amazing and the history is very fascinating. So onto the point of this post, I recently stumbled upon a Seiko that I really liked, but the problem is that it was a Japan only model and it's sold out basically everywhere. So I would like y'alls input and suggestions on Seikos that are similar to this or just unique in one way or another. I want something with a slightly vintage look, I love the wire lugs on the watch and the clean look of the dial. The picture is stolen from the internet!








Thanks for all your help in advance!


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

Hmmmm. Rakuten often has odd models of Seiko available. Sometimes the Singapore and/or Taipei retailers might have a unique model, too.

Keep an eye on the WUS private sellers forum, too.

The one you pictured is very cool. Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## bhans (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

Nice looking watch. Do you have a model?


----------



## akayzer (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*



bhans said:


> Nice looking watch. Do you have a model?


Unfortunately I don't have one. I want one or something equally unique, hopefully I can find this in stock soon and pick it up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

Might be a good idea to ask this question on the Seiko forum.

Seiko & Citizen


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

I can tell you with some confidence that wire lugs isn't a very "Seiko" thing to do. They were only officially discontinued maybe a month ago now so you _should _still be able to find them with a bit of hard work. The model numbers are SCVE001/003/005/etc to help you search.

ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼SEIKO ã‚¹ãƒ"ãƒªãƒƒãƒˆ SCVE005 è‡ªå‹•å·» 4R37 ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚º ã‚·ãƒ«ãƒ�ãƒ¼ - ãƒ¤ãƒ•ã‚ªã‚¯!

There's an SCVE005 on Yahoo Japan right now.....4 days to go, 0 bids. It's currently 13,500 Yen which is somewhere between "not much" and "**** all".

They weren't very expensive and they were lots of styles so with a bit of patience you'll definitely come across the one for you sooner or later. At the quartz/higher-quality end of things, Shinola make some similar styles that you might want to look at. Best of luck with your search!

Men's Watches | Free Shipping + Free Returns on Shinola Watches for Men - (Page 2) | Shinola®


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

Those come in blue and yellow as well as red. I've seen them in shops where I live. Very cool. They actually have conventional pins between the 'wire look' lugs so straps can be changed easily.

Edit: Try google a site called 'watchlim'. A Malaysian retailer and online dealer for used watches, they also sell new interesting hard to find models from Seiko and other brands. I've seen this model in their blogsite, dunno if they still have 'em.


----------



## SeoulWIS (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

Wow love that Seiko! Why does Japan hoard all the really cool models 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akayzer (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

Also any suggestions for something similar would be appreciated

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*



akayzer said:


> Also any suggestions for something similar would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bulova Accuswiss Murren. Retro look, Swiss made, Eta or Sellita inside. Should be easy enough to find in the States.


----------



## Ananta (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

Always felt that this Giugiaro line is odd but cool in its own way


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

The two most recent ones are even cooler IMO.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/p_search/detail/do.php?no=SCED035

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/p_search/detail/do.php?no=SCED035


----------



## nosoncar (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

A friend of mine recently had a family 6105 restored. It's truly a sweet piece.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged with 30 pages of interesting Seikos. 

Knock yourself out.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*

When I buy that, I wanna complimentary super-sized facehugger with that.



Domo said:


> The two most recent ones are even cooler IMO.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/p_search/detail/do.php?no=SCED035
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's mine:









I love it. I wear it w a leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

If I had the money I'd buy this right now
RARE Vintage Men&apos;s Seiko Marvel Ref 14025 Diashock Circa 1950s Made in Japan D10 | eBay


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Interesting Seikos*



akayzer said:


> Unfortunately I don't have one. I want one or something equally unique, hopefully I can find this in stock soon and pick it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you,re still looking for this, you can find them on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-SPIRIT-...94&sr=1-2&nodeID=10445813011&keywords=scve003


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

There we have it, Seiko is far weirder than Omega.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Where's the John Holmes moonphase chronograph that I saw in the 1986 movie "The Devil in Mr. Holmes" with Ciccolana?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

hoss said:


> Where's the John Holmes moonphase chronograph that I saw in the 1986 movie "The Devil in Mr. Holmes" with Ciccolana?










not even close to weird


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

The one that I'm talking about had a white dial just like the one above in the picture, but it was stainless steel and gold with a two-tone metal band and it was 200 meter water resistant.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

I've always been drawn to the weird stuff Seiko puts out. Most of which I find rather aesthetically pleasing. Because I'm weird.







Absolutely the most beautiful Giugiaro ever (pic from hodinkee). But I can't see wearing it on the left. And spendy.







Reissue of an 80's step-child due out immediately (pic from ABTW). I remember these and thought they were just too odd at the time. Now, well, just maybe I'll scratch an itch.







Bought this one new. Pic from two weeks ago!
Fun thread.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Grand Seiko 9s85 Hi Beat 36000


----------



## Creedymel (Aug 19, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen this seiko? Its the limited edition sports 50 and says "limited edition 7000 pieces" on the back glass and from what i can tell is number 63 since it says 0063 on the metal under it. If anyone has any info please educate me. Im very intriguing with these watches.


----------



## Creedymel (Aug 19, 2018)

As well under kinetic it says movt. Japan 5m83-0c68


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Mmpaste said:


> View attachment 12084906
> 
> Bought this one new. Pic from two weeks ago!
> Fun thread.


Different watch. Where can we buy from in the US?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

James A said:


> Grand Seiko 9s85 Hi Beat 36000
> 
> View attachment 13287671


Absolutely stunning !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Absolutely love seiko! First I discovered the vintage dive watches! Then I discovered the “arnie!” Then I discovered the vintage chronographs! Now recently I have discovered the digital watches and James Bond! An amazing brand!


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

The magic of marketing? Or the underlying outlook/attitude of a company?

I've been googling on a GS fanboi/addict binge lately. Found this: https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/ : "*Grand Seiko offers timepieces of distinction for all*." My rational side says, any way one cuts it, multi-thousand-dollar watch is not "for all". But my emotional side LOVES it and eats it up. 

Well, is it marketing, or is it Seiko/GS's underlying outlook/attitude of "watch for all", even when it comes to their more expensive watches? Looking at how Seiko sell at pretty much all price points, I'd like to think it is their core mission/value type of thing, "watches for all". I like that.

https://www.seikowatches.com/ca-en/company/message :

"As we look forward to the next decade, our commitment to our founder's vision will remain undiminished, but we aim to add a new, extra dimension to the watches we offer. As well as innovative technology and a finely honed approach to design, *we aim to create watches that have a strong emotional appeal* and that will enrich the lives of our customers. Time is to be enjoyed and *our aim is to touch people's hearts* worldwide, adding a touch of fun and excitement to their lives. These ideas come together in a new expression that will guide our future. "Moving Ahead. *Touching Hearts.*""

They kind of achieve "strong emotional appeal" with me with their "for all" attitude/dealings with watch buyers. Their struggles to achieve e.g. myriad number of timekeeping technologies and so many "play of light and shadow" designs (something special in nearly every watch, for those looking for it) also appeal to me emotionally, like they try really hard to come up with interesting things for watch consumers to experience.


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

rdoder said:


> The magic of marketing? Or the underlying outlook/attitude of a company?
> 
> I've been googling on a GS fanboi/addict binge lately. Found this: https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/ : "*Grand Seiko offers timepieces of distinction for all*." My rational side says, any way one cuts it, multi-thousand-dollar watch is not "for all". But my emotional side LOVES it and eats it up.
> 
> ...


It seems that Seiko is doing something no other major watch company does: Making watches that span the entire spectrum of quality and prices. From the Seiko 5 to Grand Seiko (and Credor, too, if you want to include that in the Seiko camp), and not to forget its divers and GPS watches, Seiko offers everything.

It will be interesting to see how Seiko continues to promote Grand Seiko as a luxury brand. I live in Japan, so I haven't seen Seiko's American boutiques, but from what I've read Seiko is working to make Grand Seiko into the luxury brand you're not yet wearing, but should be.

I'm the proud owner of a Grand Seiko SBGH267. It's such a beautiful watch that I want to frame it and hang it on my wall.


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

Seiko is my favorite brand because they make so many of their parts in house and I appreciate the off the wall stuff they come up with.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Seiko done a lot things. I don't know anything rivaling it in shear innovation may be apart from Casio. 
However Seiko in the lead when it come to designs.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rdoder said:


> The magic of marketing? Or the underlying outlook/attitude of a company?
> 
> I've been googling on a GS fanboi/addict binge lately. Found this: https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/ : "*Grand Seiko offers timepieces of distinction for all*." My rational side says, any way one cuts it, multi-thousand-dollar watch is not "for all". But my emotional side LOVES it and eats it up.
> 
> ...


To be fair mate you might be one of the only people interested in GS marketing, ive never seen anybody bring it up in relation to their watches or image.

GS have gained their reputation through making incredible watches, finished on levels well above rolex.
The craftmanship is the selling point, not advertising or marketing imo.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Seiko really tried a lot of designs, but marketing folks? Who listen to blah blah they come out with. 
It's easy to get into the Ford (yeah sure, just hard to get rid of this piece of machinery, also your sit belts can come on fire and steering wheel may detach because we saved 0.5 cents while making this car).
Marketing talk is mostly about some things marketing person can understand. And yes, nobody advertises Ford as reliable car. Not sure about safe one. Also don't get me wrong i am not picking on Ford exclusively other manufacturers have their closets full as well. 
Seiko design is often distinctively Japanese (what else it can be?) yet it's not bad to have distinctive watch feel and look.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Seiko needs to fix their GS website, though. It's sucked on mobile for a few months now. They've also recently added a notice about their Privacy Policy that I can't get rid of (among other issues).


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

The R2D2 watch is awesome


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Cobia said:


> To be fair mate you might be one of the only people interested in GS marketing, ive never seen anybody bring it up in relation to their watches or image.
> 
> GS have gained their reputation through making incredible watches, finished on levels well above rolex.
> The craftmanship is the selling point, not advertising or marketing imo.


Who doesn't get kinda hype about their legacy of winning time trials or their design concepts? All that is marketing and it is freaking gold.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13464405


Boy does that look good on that NATO! Is that a haveston nato? I love how the edges pick up complementary color in the dial writing.


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Another bad boy to add to this amazing thread. The Kinetic Seiko Sportura polar Explorer 2 homage, the SUN025. Just picked up one of these brand new from Chrono24. The sunburst dial is amazing and looks like either white, silver, or cream depending on lighting. Will post a pic when I have it looking pretty, but below's a reference pic JIC.


----------

